# how much can a sub make in NH



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Havent got many private accounts this year, got started kind of late. Wondering what are the pros and cons of subbing for someone else, and if the money is any good in this area. My biggest problem is I work full time 7a to 430p, so any plowing I do has to be around those hours. I have commercial plowing insurance and a pretty good sized truck.


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the club!
(I havnt found out yet either..)


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Depending on where you are in NH, look to see who plows any of the large malls and see if they are looking for someone. Most of them are just keep open during the day and fully plowed during the night.


----------

